# Which transshipepr did you use?



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've bought once from Thailand before but I used Jesse (this was last year and went smoothly) and he's getting a lot of bad reviews lately. I want to hear feedback on any/all US transhippers from recent buyers (past several months).
*Which transshipper did you use?
Fish arrive on time, alive, and well packaged?
Was transshipper hard to get a hold of or did they send tracking info quickly on thier own?*
I'd like to try Woo Yang since I live on the east coast (Pa)...
*Also anyone know next date for the mass betta imports to the US?
DO you know if a particular transshipper is NOT take shipments for that date?*


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

*Which transshipper did you use? *Jesse in Florida*
Fish arrive on time, alive, and well packaged? *Jesse uses a first paid, first shipped system. I emailed him right after the auction ended, paid him for USPS Express and received tracking info for my bettas the day after they cleared import/inspection. The trade off is (I believe) he does not check live/dead before he packages them. My bettas arrived a day late (USPS issue) and very, very dead but Jesse was easy to work with in order to get a refund from the Thai breeder as well as from USPS for delayed delivery. Out of the ~$110 that I paid, I was refunded everything except $14 for Thai shipping and import/export fees. Packaging was EXCELLENT: 1/2 inch styro insulation, shredded paper, and a heat pack that was still warm on delivery.*
Was transshipper hard to get a hold of or did they send tracking info quickly on their own? *24-48h response time before shipment; 3-5 days response time after shipment. 
* Also anyone know next date for the mass betta imports to the US? *I use THIS SITE HERE as a reference for choosing transhippers. It lists almost everyone and their mother and the dates they ship from January to December.
* DO you know if a particular transshipper is NOT take shipments for that date?* Refer to link.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Zhylis said:


> *Which transshipper did you use? *Jesse in Florida*
> Fish arrive on time, alive, and well packaged? *Jesse uses a first paid, first shipped system. I emailed him right after the auction ended, paid him for USPS Express and received tracking info for my bettas the day after they cleared import/inspection. The trade off is (I believe) he does not check live/dead before he packages them. My bettas arrived a day late (USPS issue) and very, very dead but Jesse was easy to work with in order to get a refund from the Thai breeder as well as from USPS for delayed delivery. Out of the ~$110 that I paid, I was refunded everything except $14 for Thai shipping and import/export fees. Packaging was EXCELLENT: 1/2 inch styro insulation, shredded paper, and a heat pack that was still warm on delivery.*
> Was transshipper hard to get a hold of or did they send tracking info quickly on their own? *24-48h response time before shipment; 3-5 days response time after shipment.
> * Also anyone know next date for the mass betta imports to the US? *I use THIS SITE HERE as a reference for choosing transhippers. It lists almost everyone and their mother and the dates they ship from January to December.
> * DO you know if a particular transshipper is NOT take shipments for that date?* Refer to link.


Thank you so much for the input and link will go take a look!


edit: I'm admittedly not a fb user, this interface is weird for me  I see nothing on Woo yang? Just Jesee, Linda and Julie


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Which transshipper did you use? Julie Tran
Fish arrive on time, alive, and well packaged? Yes, yes, and yes
Was transshipper hard to get a hold of or did they send tracking info quickly on thier own? Didn't answer my email, but did send me a message as soon as the fish arrived.
Also anyone know next date for the mass betta imports to the US? Fraid not.
DO you know if a particular transshipper is NOT take shipments for that date? Unfortunately, nope. Sorry!


----------



## jzw (Jun 13, 2015)

Quite off topic... however, I am using Julie Tran. She has a shipment coming today (27th) and she still has yet to contact me. Can anyone give me her phone number since she hasn't responded to my email about 6 days ago. I've seen over 5 phone numbers under her name from various breeders... but all go to voicemail.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> edit: I'm admittedly not a fb user, this interface is weird for me  I see nothing on Woo yang? Just Jesee, Linda and Julie


I'm guessing you want Koo Yang in MN? Hrmm, yeah, strange he's not up there. His last shipment was June 21, can't find his next ship date...


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Zhylis said:


> I'm guessing you want Koo Yang in MN? Hrmm, yeah, strange he's not up there. His last shipment was June 21, can't find his next ship date...


Yes sorry Koo.. don't know how I made that a "w" >.>''



Elleth said:


> Which transshipper did you use? Julie Tran
> Fish arrive on time, alive, and well packaged? Yes, yes, and yes
> Was transshipper hard to get a hold of or did they send tracking info quickly on thier own? Didn't answer my email, but did send me a message as soon as the fish arrived.
> Also anyone know next date for the mass betta imports to the US? Fraid not.
> DO you know if a particular transshipper is NOT take shipments for that date? Unfortunately, nope. Sorry!


thank you for the info!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

So have not heard back from any transshipprs via email so i called today(running out of time to buy betta gotta hurry!). Jeses's listed # gave an automated message saying "not taking calls at this time" then hangs up no voice mail option..come on at least have vm... Julie its too early for her to be up so I left a message. Koo yang actually answered the phone (O.O oh [censor] I have to talk to someone?!) Well he was very nice and explained things well and was easy to understnad. Not bad pricing for priority 2-3day $15+3 (for hsi fee) BUT not insulated boxes and no hot/cool packs this time of year "we pack in that brown packing paper".. ehhhh not liking the sound of that. Going to have to stalk weather channel and see...
Overnight is with fedex and costs $65 (+3 for transhipper fee) ouch! Makes rolling the dice with priority more appealing but I'd be horrified to have this betta be DOA (its for my husband and he picked it out).

*Uuuggh what to do.*.. I can justify paying fedex price since he's reusing an existing tank/filter/heater and his plant choice should be very cheap and able to get local (for once) BUT my Fedex delivery man is a real [censor], you know doorbell dash? yeah he does that except NO doorbell just chuck boxes at door and dash... =.= grrrr. And I mean really run for it if I am hovering at the door (in front room) by the time I have the door open he's back on the truck putting it into gear and booking it... even with packages that need a signature..


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

I know this thread is a couple weeks old, but do you mind me asking what you ended up doing? I am bidding on my first Aquabid betta, and am trying to figure out exactly how this whole Transhipper thing works, and who a good one is. 

Julie is getting a shipment tomorrow, it looks like, and Koo Yang's next date is July 19, so...do I have to contact them ahead of time? Or just be like hi, I am having a fish shipped to you!  

Just trying to work my way through this process.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

totalnoob said:


> I know this thread is a couple weeks old, but do you mind me asking what you ended up doing? I am bidding on my first Aquabid betta, and am trying to figure out exactly how this whole Transhipper thing works, and who a good one is.
> 
> Julie is getting a shipment tomorrow, it looks like, and Koo Yang's next date is July 19, so...do I have to contact them ahead of time? Or just be like hi, I am having a fish shipped to you!
> 
> Just trying to work my way through this process.


Opps sorry I meant to update this. Yes contact your transhsipper and get a quote for rates/double check that they are available for a shipment. Once you buy/won auction pay seller (including their fee to get to use) and the transhiper their fee. Make sure you tell seller which transshipper to use. Use same PayPal for paying both so name and address is same-less confusion.

I used Koo Yang in MN as my transshipper. Why? He was the only one to answer when I called (I left voice mail and emailed all us transshippers-none of the others ever replied through either method so that narrowed it down).

I splurged and paid for fed-ex overnight because he said he does not use Styrofoam this time of year (which insulated and help prevent boxes from being crushed big fear for me). So for me total was $3 transshipping fee + $65 for 1 betta via fed ex overnight. For 2-3day priority its $3+$15 for 1 betta. 
I called the day he would ship fish out, got voice mail but he called me back before I could put the phone down. Said fish was packed and ready to go, just waiting on Fedex to come buy and pick up. Koo Yang said he'd update tracking info after Fedex took the package but my fish would be here "tomorrow morning". I ended up not getting tracking # email until 6:45 am the next morning. But Fedex guy came a little bit before I planned to get up, thankfully he rang the doorbell this time (kinda hit and miss with fedex).

Box was packed with brown packing paper, fish was double bagged, no leaks or issues. Fish was surprisingly *not *pale from shipping stress (often they are), she wasn't vibrant but her reds were very apparent. She was acclaimed via drip method for 2 hours (was a bit over kill but wanted to get her use to our higher pH slowly) then released into her tank. 
Husband loves her (even though she marbled a lot since seller photo) she's very inquisitive, active, and fearless,. Also quickest to figure out feeding yet! 
sllr photo
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1435565775.jpg


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Opps sorry I meant to update this. Yes contact your transhsipper and get a quote for rates/double check that they are available for a shipment. Once you buy/won auction pay seller (including their fee to get to use) and the transhiper their fee. Make sure you tell seller which transshipper to use. Use same PayPal for paying both so name and address is same-less confusion.
> 
> I used Koo Yang in MN as my transshipper. Why? He was the only one to answer when I called (I left voice mail and emailed all us transshippers-none of the others ever replied through either method so that narrowed it down).
> 
> ...


Thank you!  She is too cute! I have never done this before, and my auction ends in like an hour.....<_< I should probably have done all this first, oops. I feel really dumb. Never done this before. Guess I'll be sending some serious emails here right now.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

totalnoob said:


> Thank you!  She is too cute! I have never done this before, and my auction ends in like an hour.....<_< I should probably have done all this first, oops. I feel really dumb. Never done this before. Guess I'll be sending some serious emails here right now.


I would try calling the transshipper you want to use to confirm pricing. I got a hold of Koo Yang in MN (central time zone) at HIS 9 AM AND 5:15 PM ( not sure if that will be any help). 
Most sellers will have some comment in their auction page about how long you have to send payment (for me the seller gave a 5 day window to pay). My seller sent me an invoice after I told them which transshipper (invoice included transshipepr info so they knew who to send to), but not all do. If YOU use paypal and are not given an invoice I'd recommend linking the auction (or listing auction #) and include transshipper to send to in comments section. Remember to check sellers auction page. They have an added fee ontop of what you paid for fish to get it to the US. For me it was $5 +fish price. Hope I didn't make that too confusing.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I would try calling the transshipper you want to use to confirm pricing. I got a hold of Koo Yang in MN (central time zone) at HIS 9 AM AND 5:15 PM ( not sure if that will be any help).
> Most sellers will have some comment in their auction page about how long you have to send payment (for me the seller gave a 5 day window to pay). My seller sent me an invoice after I told them which transshipper (invoice included transshipepr info so they knew who to send to), but not all do. If YOU use paypal and are not given an invoice I'd recommend linking the auction (or listing auction #) and include transshipper to send to in comments section. Remember to check sellers auction page. They have an added fee ontop of what you paid for fish to get it to the US. For me it was $5 +fish price. Hope I didn't make that too confusing.


Okay, I am about to head out to run a couple errands but I will call as soon as I get back. What should I say? Just hi, I wanted to see about using you as a transhipper or whatever?  I emailed Koo Yang, Julie, and Jesse, but no responses so far (though I understand that's not uncommon).


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Do you by chance know what the correct contact information for Julie Tran is? I left a voicemail for Koo Yang, but I see like 4 different phone numbers/locations for Julie. Is there one that is correct?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

totalnoob said:


> Okay, I am about to head out to run a couple errands but I will call as soon as I get back. What should I say? Just hi, I wanted to see about using you as a transhipper or whatever?  I emailed Koo Yang, Julie, and Jesse, but no responses so far (though I understand that's not uncommon).


I just told him basically "Hi, is this Koo yang (make sure I didn't mis-dial)? I'd like to use you as a transshipper for a betta from Thailand. What are your rates for shipping 1 fish (and your fee)? When are you taking the next shipment?" Asked a few questions about how he packed then said thank you have have a nice day.


totalnoob said:


> Do you by chance know what the correct contact information for Julie Tran is? I left a voicemail for Koo Yang, but I see like 4 different phone numbers/locations for Julie. Is there one that is correct?


No sorry I do not. Maybe ask in the aquabid thread in the betta photos forum.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I just told him basically "Hi, is this Koo yang (make sure I didn't mis-dial)? I'd like to use you as a transshipper for a betta from Thailand. What are your rates for shipping 1 fish (and your fee)? When are you taking the next shipment?" Asked a few questions about how he packed then said thank you have have a nice day.
> 
> No sorry I do not. Maybe ask in the aquabid thread in the betta photos forum.


I left him a voicemail similar to what you said, so..phew! And thanks! Sorry if I hijacked your thread, totally didn't mean to O_O! 

I do have one more question, if you know or not - I see that Jesse's next import is July 27. Let's say I use him - does that mean my fish won't be sent from Thailand to Jesse until July 27? Do I have to pay the seller boarding or something like that until then since it's like 2 weeks?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

totalnoob said:


> I left him a voicemail similar to what you said, so..phew! And thanks! Sorry if I hijacked your thread, totally didn't mean to O_O!
> 
> I do have one more question, if you know or not - I see that Jesse's next import is July 27. Let's say I use him - does that mean my fish won't be sent from Thailand to Jesse until July 27? Do I have to pay the seller boarding or something like that until then since it's like 2 weeks?


As far as I know there's no extra 'holding/bording' fee for keeping the fish until next shipping date to a certain us transshipper. If there was I'm sure it would be mentioned n the auction details by the seller.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> As far as I know there's no extra 'holding/bording' fee for keeping the fish until next shipping date to a certain us transshipper. If there was I'm sure it would be mentioned n the auction details by the seller.


Alrighty. I was just wondering. I didn't see anything, but you never know. I know some transhippers have boarding, so I wasn't sure about sellers.

Thank you for answering my questions, sorry I had so many! ^^;


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

GAH She is ADORABLE!!!! I just love Koi Bettas. and nice setup!. I want to add bamboo plants again in my one tank since my cats cannot get after them now. LOL


----------

